# Questions about Radio Recon?



## Astraeus14 (May 13, 2012)

I've decided I want to join the Marine Corps has a 26xx and once I arrive at a radio battalion I will screen for Radio Recon, meanwhile I'll continue to train for BRC. I do have a few questions about the opportunities available to Radio Recon Marines post first enlistment.

1) Are Radio Recon Marines proficient in SIGINT skills that are transferable to civilian life? For example SIGINT analyst are in high demand, but what about ground based collection? Does Radio Recon do analysis or anything else desirable in the civilian job market? This isn't a pressing concern, but I figured it would be awesome to be part of the reconnaissance community and also have a highly marketable skill.

2) What would a Radio Recon Marine do in MARSOC? Could/would they be CSOs or would they be under a different command? What would a Radio Recon Marine do in MARSOC of they weren't CSOs? If I decided to stay two enlistments in the Corps I want to be able to keep MARSOC a viable option. Who knows maybe I'll hate the Corps or won't want a damn thing to do with MARSOC, but I figured it's best to keep all options on the table.

Also, does anyone have any experiences (especially operational) with Radio Recon they'd like to share? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Astraeus14 (May 14, 2012)

Okay, I figured out the answer to number 2. When applying for MARSOC the Marine must chose between CSO, DCS, and CSS. I'm assuming Radio Recon (26xx) would fall under DCS, although that doesn't mean Radio Recon can't become a CSO. I apologize for that question.


----------



## Stork (May 17, 2012)

So... I have very little experience with MARSOC collectors. I do have experience with RadBn. 267x, '31 or '21 Marines will show up to RadBn (most of the time, you could get MCSB, intel Bn, or *gasp* a Q squadron where you will waste away to nothing making a bad name for SIGINT across the MAGTF) with no useful skills at all. You will also be considered a block of clay to be molded into whatever the Bn needs at that time (SST, MEWSS, RRT, Analyst, Ling). Most Bns will take your gung ho attitude, high PFT score, maturity, and willingness as a sign from the gods of SIGINT that you should be an RRT Marine. This is where the Bns will diverge. 
RRC/P/T is not an MOS therefore it does not have a formal school. Meaning, each Bn is different in their selection course (usually called Radio Recon Indoc Program or RRIP) and utilization of their Radio Recon assets. BRC is usually not required for a RRT Marine, but it might give you enough cred to get your foot in the door during mission planning, or MEU workups. Jump and Dive are NOT required, but again a little chest bling may buy you some silence when explaining how your team can support a mission. While at the Bn, for the most part you will get the same training as any other collector, but you will not focus on the more technical static systems. You will focus on the less technically capable, but more mobile systems that you can hump all over God's green Earth.
As far as SOF goes... MARSOC would love nothing better than for Radio Recon to be a MARSOC prep course, but it just isn't there, and arguably shouldn't be. I've seen MEWSS, SST and RRT Marines all get spirited away to deeper darker parts of the SOF universe. Sometimes as TAD, sometimes as PCS. The general consensus is... Be a great collector and mature, and they'll get your body where it needs to be. If you focus too much on the yut-yut, you're mind won't be right, and you'll never get looked at.
Now, to your unanswered question:
1) RRT guys should be good at front-end analysis, but that's not going to make you rich. Your time in the Corps will put you in contact with a lot of former 26xx's collectors who are rolling in the dough. Mostly for just training the latest generation, but some work as govt civs where they ... you'll find out. Either way, you'll get paid for the "Radio" not the "Recon".
Good luck,
S/F,
Stork


----------



## Astraeus14 (May 19, 2012)

Stork said:


> So... I have very little experience with MARSOC collectors. I do have experience with RadBn. 267x, '31 or '21 Marines will show up to RadBn (most of the time, you could get MCSB, intel Bn, or *gasp* a Q squadron where you will waste away to nothing making a bad name for SIGINT across the MAGTF) with no useful skills at all. You will also be considered a block of clay to be molded into whatever the Bn needs at that time (SST, MEWSS, RRT, Analyst, Ling). Most Bns will take your gung ho attitude, high PFT score, maturity, and willingness as a sign from the gods of SIGINT that you should be an RRT Marine. This is where the Bns will diverge.
> RRC/P/T is not an MOS therefore it does not have a formal school. Meaning, each Bn is different in their selection course (usually called Radio Recon Indoc Program or RRIP) and utilization of their Radio Recon assets. BRC is usually not required for a RRT Marine, but it might give you enough cred to get your foot in the door during mission planning, or MEU workups. Jump and Dive are NOT required, but again a little chest bling may buy you some silence when explaining how your team can support a mission. While at the Bn, for the most part you will get the same training as any other collector, but you will not focus on the more technical static systems. You will focus on the less technically capable, but more mobile systems that you can hump all over God's green Earth.
> As far as SOF goes... MARSOC would love nothing better than for Radio Recon to be a MARSOC prep course, but it just isn't there, and arguably shouldn't be. I've seen MEWSS, SST and RRT Marines all get spirited away to deeper darker parts of the SOF universe. Sometimes as TAD, sometimes as PCS. The general consensus is... Be a great collector and mature, and they'll get your body where it needs to be. If you focus too much on the yut-yut, you're mind won't be right, and you'll never get looked at.
> Now, to your unanswered question:
> ...



Thank you for the excellent and informative response Stork.


----------



## SCCO_Marine (May 24, 2012)

I would agree with most of what stork said but with a different spin. In my old unit we worked a lot in the reconnaissance community alittle with RRT. Like stork said its not an official mos, what it is is a construct meant to facilitate the need of the Theater Commander for Deep Signals Intelligence/Reconnaissance. So I wouldn,t be surprised there's not much for them to do when theyre back in the BN b/c their mission isnt a BN mission but a Theater mission carried out through the MEU. With that said my old unit worked with them on LF6F/MEU(SOC) work ups & thats where RRT shines. But also like stork said BRC is not a requirement to deploy; you'll RRIP & wait for a BRC slot to open up. However I would think that you would not be able to shift to Marsoc CSO without the 0321designator.


----------



## Teufel (May 24, 2012)

I think they're sending all those guys to BRC now.  They are mostly employed on the MEU if they are not attached to MARSOC.  A team will work with both of the recon platoons.  In country they are often used in a role similar to other radio battalion assets.


----------



## is friday (May 24, 2012)

I saw some Radio Recon guys at MART. All the guys there that were Radio Recon went to some pre-dive and other parent command prep before showing up to MART--so they were studs. I don't imagine their parent commands really wanted them showing up unprepared or unmotivated.


----------



## Teufel (May 25, 2012)

is friday said:


> I saw some Radio Recon guys at MART. All the guys there that were Radio Recon went to some pre-dive and other parent command prep before showing up to MART--so they were studs. I don't imagine their parent commands really wanted them showing up unprepared or unmotivated.


 
Are you at BRC now?


----------



## is friday (May 25, 2012)

Teufel said:


> Are you at BRC now?


Sir,

I was scheduled for the class to pick up in April but I dislocated my shoulder about 3-4 days prior to while attending MART. The Course Chief hooked me up with a July class date but it's uncertain at this point if I'll be good to go by then. I should be back at MART within a couple of weeks from today. They're aware of my injury so the physical therapist is gonna check me out when I get there. The Course Chief wants me to try some MART workouts to see where I'm at--if I'm not okay the Gunny said they'd roll back my date a month or two.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Teufel (May 26, 2012)

is friday said:


> Sir,
> 
> I was scheduled for the class to pick up in April but I dislocated my shoulder about 3-4 days prior to while attending MART. The Course Chief hooked me up with a July class date but it's uncertain at this point if I'll be good to go by then. I should be back at MART within a couple of weeks from today. They're aware of my injury so the physical therapist is gonna check me out when I get there. The Course Chief wants me to try some MART workouts to see where I'm at--if I'm not okay the Gunny said they'd roll back my date a month or two.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


 
Good luck man!


----------

